
Report: US on Track for Record Coal Retirements in 2018, with More on the Way - philipkglass
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/report-on-track-for-record-coal-retirements-with-more-on-the-way
======
jtlienwis
And China provinces, in defiance of the central government has permitted new
coal plants equal to the generating capacity of all the current US plants in
total.

